# Heading to rifle this weekend



## jth (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never fished this river and M-55 spot is only about an hour from my house. Is this a good spot to take my wife and kids wading? Just want to be safe


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you would be much better off farther upstream. Peters RD area


----------



## jth (Sep 1, 2011)

swampswede said:


> I think you would be much better off farther upstream. Peters RD area


 Thanks I have wednesday off going to drive over and scout around alittle


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

below Sage, between Sage and Twin Lk, Twin Lake, Peters, Lauch off G. Miller and Selkirk. Look well enough on map, find them. hit all these and you have tons of fun. Good Luck. Or wade from Sage to Twin Lk walk back to car if fit.


----------



## jth (Sep 1, 2011)

I am off today I will be armed with a fishing rod and county atlas thanks for the help


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anybody ever had any problems parking near the bridge on M55? My vehicle has been egged 3 different times over the past years and I don't know if it's locals who think they own the river, or kids just messing around. If it's someone on here, just know that next time it happens, they may be in for an unexpected chase.....possibly by authorities.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I have gone by all areas of rifle for years. So they have lots of targets because lots of people fish the Rifle. Right now you have the stream to yourself most likely, fish your heart out. Once leaves all fall sucks, hard to keep lure or hook free with all the foilage floating down river.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

FISH_4_TROUT said:


> Has anybody ever had any problems parking near the bridge on M55? My vehicle has been egged 3 different times over the past years and I don't know if it's locals who think they own the river, or kids just messing around. If it's someone on here, just know that next time it happens, they may be in for an unexpected chase.....possibly by authorities.


Ive had this happen aswell, dont know whos doing it but it real mature and NOT frustrating at all. Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

jmarsh said:


> Ive had this happen aswell, dont know whos doing it but it real mature and NOT frustrating at all. Lol
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I do not make it over to the Rifle as much as I used to since I am on the west side now but add me to the list. I bet there is some PO'ed property owner near by that cannot catch fish like we do!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I live in the area, its a common occurance, it's very posted, also posted as no parking by county. Lots of complaints. Thinking its someone with a "in" at the county level that lives right there. A decoy car would work but someone else would have to watch It, as I think whoever does it is watching you walk to the river. Vandalisim,harassment are two things that come to mind. Like to see it stopped has been going on for a long time.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

FISH_4_TROUT said:


> Has anybody ever had any problems parking near the bridge on M55? My vehicle has been egged 3 different times over the past years and I don't know if it's locals who think they own the river, or kids just messing around. If it's someone on here, just know that next time it happens, they may be in for an unexpected chase.....possibly by authorities.


 Sounds like PETA or HSUS throwing embryos at your car. I have had mine red tagged by MSP a couple of times over there. I know now to bring a bottle of finger nail polish remover with me. It gets the red tag off real easy and clean.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

feedinggrounds said:


> I live in the area, its a common occurance, it's very posted, also posted as no parking by county. Lots of complaints. Thinking its someone with a "in" at the county level that lives right there. A decoy car would work but someone else would have to watch It, as I think whoever does it is watching you walk to the river. Vandalisim,harassment are two things that come to mind. Like to see it stopped has been going on for a long time.


 just about all of the road access sites have been posted and they did that about 20 years ago. Unless you know where to go it is hard to park along a road and get access to the Rifle River anymore. I love it in the UP where they have logging roads and thousands of acres of Federal Land. You do not have to play politics to go fishing. I bet I parked at M-55 over a thousand times with no problem then the signs went up so I parked on the NE side beyond the signs and the MSP red tagged my car. I went right to the WB post and notified them that I would be fishing elsewhere but it also ment that I would be spending my $$$$ elsewhere.I have not been fishing on the Rifle since.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

does anyone have a recent report for me? Im gonna be there this weekend and will post back if I get any. also can I fish under the bridge at sage lake road or is that part closed?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

well not much of a report from today fished 2 places hooked one salmon and lost 2 browns and my friend lost acouple browns I did find a area that looks good for winter steelhead and browns though


----------

